# FS heater; 3D background; retro fit light fixtures;



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

(updated Aug 27, 2010)

*Heater*
Ebo Jager
250W
$20

*Fish*
medium size Pleco $5 obo

*3D aquarium background*
see pic and details at: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1952951179.html 
$10

*Light Retro-Fit* 
Retro-fit kit by hagen glo. Dual bulbs with clips. Good for T10's and T12's
$15.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Do the 24" nova legs adjust? My friend has a 20" 10g and might be interested if the price is negotiable.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Do the 24" nova legs adjust? My friend has a 20" 10g and might be interested if the price is negotiable.


Chris, the legs adjust any which way you want. I bought the exact same one he has. The light is solid but comes standard with 10,000K and actinic bulbs.

Good on power too. I test mounted it on my Fluval Edge, just over 17" I believe, no problem.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, it has legs but price is firm


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

hi, 

howz it going with you? 

u still interested in the light strip? HO t5? its brand new, unused, still in box.

It's an extra one i bought.

i can deliver to you like last time. but this time no charge.

GLen


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

updated information and prices, please re-read.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with new items and prices


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'd for the rimless tank


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

corrected the link to rimless tank, sorry


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

This is the pic I see in the ad fo the rimless










Looks like a regular tank to me...


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

that's how Hagen labels this tank as a "rimless tank"

updated description of light fixture and now will throw in freshwater t5 HO bulbs for freshwater users (coralife bulbs)


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

updated; 1 200W heater left!!!!!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

*10 gallon Tank*

Do you still have this?

10 gallon tank, hagen, standard size, $10
10 gallon tank canopy, incadescent, $10


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gallon tank and stand are sold.

still have 200W heater, 3D background and 36" T5 HO strip light.

New item: sponge filter


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

PM for 36" lightstrip


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! 4 items left to go!


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

new item added: Timer by Hagen for lights, dual sockets


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

craigslist links are expired... what size is 3d bg? 

i'm coming downtown tomorrow, will p/u the timer if ur around


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

sent a pm to you


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Light Retro-Fit
Retro-fit kit by hagen glo. Dual bulbs with clips. Good for T10's and T12’s
$15. 

Interested in this retro fit...what does it include? electronic ballast, reflector, bulbs? Will this fit a 10G tank (20 inch)?

Thanks


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

hi everything is included except reflector cuz it never came with it. I am in Japan now and will arrive on Aug 9, lets meet then

Glenc


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

still got these items


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

whats the dimensions of the Retro-fit kit ? good for what size tank?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

retro fit kit can be any size in length. it is made by hagen Glo Mat . bulbs are T12,T10's.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

How old is the heater?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

updated the broken pic site.

check it out!


----------

